# North Texas Meetup ???



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know we have several N. Texas members and was wondering if anyone is interested in a get together before it gets too hot. I'm in Dallas and feistyredheadntx is in Sherman, and I think there are members in the mid-cities, Plano, and Ft. Worth. Any interest?? Ideas as to a place?? Dates?? I would vote for after May4th but am really open as to place and times.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm . . . I'm near San Antonio. If this happened on a weekend, I might be able to make it - if I'm welcome, that is!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a long haul, but of course you'd be welcome!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Plano is having a K-9 Kerplunk swim event for the dogs at the Oak Point swim center on Sat May 3 at 9 a.m. (I think). That's always a fun place to meet up for the goldens. This is the only doggie splash day in the spring that I know about and my guys won't miss it. On the next day GRRNT is having an event at the White Rock Lake Festival (with a booth) so some members here who are fosters might not be able to attend a Meet Up that day. I just looked on the website and GRRNT has a M/G in Grapevine and in Arlington on Sat the 3rd from 11-3. I may be mistaken but I think they have a volunteer/foster appreciation outing planned for the following Sat, May 10. The next day is Mother's Day.
desilu, I bet if you take time to drive up from SA you would be most welcome!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, let's see what kind of interest we get, and then see where to go from there. Any ideas of meeting places??? Dates..... maybe the weekend AFTER Mother's Day????? I was just afraid if we get out of May, it may be HOT.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, what about May 3 at the Plano K-9 Kerplunk? The dogs can stay cool in the water and not as hot in the a.m. for the humans. We'll be there for sure. It's only $2 or $3 and lasts until noon I believe.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm out of town that weekend, but let's see what everyone else is doing. Feistyredhead is in Sherman and said she would want to come ...


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Are SE Chucklahomans - I mean - Oklahomans excluded?: Dallas is actually only 3 hours south of us, so I might be interested in a N Texas meetup.

As far as suggesting a meet up location, I'm no good there. Is there someplace around Lake Texoma that would work? It would be fun for my crew to also visit the place that the world record Blue cat was pulled from 


Tiffany


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Just count the Sherman crew in when the date/place is definite! I just have to know in advance so I may request off for work. Belle & Trooper are going to love it and I look forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun! I didn't realize GRRNT had so much scheduled in May. I bet we can find a date though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Since at least 3 of you are involved in the rescue activities, why don't you guys pick a date and the rest of us will work around it???? I would think anywhere we could have dog friendly shady picnic areas, some water ( for those whose goldens swim.... unfortunately mine don't ) and room for fun is all we need....... I, for one, wouldn't mind the drive to Texoma, but if we have SanAntonio people coming, it might be too far. Also, for you Okies, if you are brave enough to cross the Red River, come on down !!! We'd love to have you !!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We need find a good spot to meet, then work on the date. Is there a good dog park in the DFW area?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> We need find a good spot to meet, then work on the date. Is there a good dog park in the DFW area?


 
The one at White ROck Lake stinks (IMO). One of my thoughts was where you guys have your annual picnic???? Boy, I've read with envy about the dog parks that the MI crew talks about...... are there any like that in N TX???? Lots of space, trails, water, etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The picnic is at Meadowmere Park at Grapevine Lake, which is a great place. I did notice they have a No Dog sign up at the entrance, but I bet it is pretty well ignored. GRRNT gets by with it because they rent the park for the day and pay a fee of some sort and have clean up. I'll check with a friend who takes her dogs there to see if they enforce it at all on weekends. The only other thing is if it keeps on raining like it did last spring/summer, they will close the park again because it is underwater!
I agree with you on White Rock Lake Dog Park--too crowded, too many irresponsible dog owners and I think the water has too high a bacterial content. Plus, all the lawn chemicals flow into it from White Rock Creek and the suburbs up north.
Of course, you all can always come to the picnic in October (the 25th this year) if you pay a registration fee and show proof of vaccinations! It is so much fun, with fabulous people, hundreds of goldens and it benefits a great group!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Since at least 3 of you are involved in the rescue activities, why don't you guys pick a date and the rest of us will work around it???? I would think anywhere we could have dog friendly shady picnic areas, some water ( for those whose goldens swim.... unfortunately mine don't ) and room for fun is all we need....... I, for one, wouldn't mind the drive to Texoma, but if we have SanAntonio people coming, it might be too far. Also, for you Okies, if you are brave enough to cross the Red River, come on down !!! We'd love to have you !!!!


Plan it for wherever you wish. I'll most likely spend the night either before or after the meetup - maybe both, depending on the time. If I can make it great. If I can't, I certainly don't want to inconvenience you guys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My friend said she doesn't have any problems going to Meadowmere on weekends and they also frequent some other park off of Dove Rd without problems. Not being from that area of the metro, I am not familiar with it. Assuming the parks aren't closed due to all these floodwaters (all but 2 public boat ramps are closed as of last week according to WFAA TV report I saw), one of those might possibly work. Let's hope we don't have a repeat of last year when all the rain caused all the Grapevine Lake parks to be closed all summer!:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> We need find a good spot to meet, then work on the date. Is there a good dog park in the DFW area?


What's the quality of the Ft Worth dog park at Gateway Park??? I was just reading about it and it was rated as one of the best in the country. 5 acres. Would this be a possibility..... is it super crowded on the weekends???


----------

